

A couple of python scripts to help you move your photos from Facebook to Google+ - blhack

Warning: really really really this is for programmers only. If you don't know what you're doing, this probably won't work for you at all.<p>This stuff is mostly provided as a reference, and honestly is provided as an encouragement to google to enable CSV imports on picasa.<p>GOOGLE! Please please please enable CSV imports on picasa. That, or enable authsub uploads. That would be lovely, thank you.<p>So there are two scripts here. The first is here:<p>http://thingist.com/photo_libre/export-photos.cgi<p>(Source: http://thingist.com/export-photos.txt )<p>If you use the source, there are some basic instructions in the file. Comment here if you need help, it's pretty straightforward (you'll need a webserver, though).<p>The second file is here:<p>http://thingist.com/upload_to_picasa.txt<p>this one is a bit...wonkier. Use at your own risk. I've used it. It works, but it's very much a hack. Instructions contained within.<p>How to use this stuff:<p>1) Export your facebook photos to CSV using the first script.<p>2) Place the resultant file in the same directory as the second script.<p>3) Edit the second script to reflect your g+ credentials.<p>4) Run the second script, watch the output for errors.<p>4.1) If the second script fails for some reason, you'll want to delete the albums it created before you try it again (or else you'll end up with duplicate photos). You can do that from http://picasaweb.google.com<p>5) Please please please google!! LISTEN!!! Allow CSV imports into picasa! That would make this much much easier!<p>I think that's it...
======
blhack
Clickable links:

Script to export to CSV: <http://thingist.com/photo_libre/export-photos.cgi>

(Source of that script: <http://thingist.com/export-photos.txt> )

Script to upload to picasa: <http://thingist.com/upload_to_picasa.txt>

